# Alpine 7905 Super Rare!



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check it out, if anyone in here is interested let me know!

Yes, it's mine!

Alpine 7905M Pullout Audiophile Tuner CD Deck Super Rare! Alpine 7909 | eBay


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice deck. I keep taking a second look at the pictures though because it looks like it is mussing something in the top right corner above the "reload" button. Is it just made like that? 

I'm very tempted to bid. What's the MFG date on it?


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

i remember we had two of these in our car in the Philippines... it came as a factory deck... and both got stolen...


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

DeuceRooster said:


> Very nice deck. I keep taking a second look at the pictures though because it looks like it is mussing something in the top right corner above the "reload" button. Is it just made like that?
> 
> I'm very tempted to bid. What's the MFG date on it?


Nope, not missing anything, it's the reset button. 1988 per pacparts. This deck set the stage for the 7909 as I have read elswhere. The tone bypass was replaced by the CDS (Compact Disk Straight) button on the 7909. Same laser, almost the same CD Mech it appears. She's nice! I'll even swap out the pullout handle with a nicer one, the only flaw I can find that's note worthy.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

It is indeed a Nice piece! I'll keep an eye on the auction.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Where is Perry ks?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

98% of car audio enthusiasts wouldnt buy it.. very niche market for these old Alpnes....


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Where is Perry ks?


NW of Lawrence


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Robb said:


> 98% of car audio enthusiasts wouldnt buy it.. very niche market for these old Alpnes....


Hmmm, guess i'm in the 2% that would.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

ryanr7386 said:


> Hmmm, guess i'm in the 2% that would.


Same here. That's good.... Keeps the good stuff reserved for us 2% so that negligence can't destroy any more
Of it than what was destroyed in the past years.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think Robb may very well be part of the 2% as well, right? After all he is on a quest to obtain the Grand Prize from the same era, the 7909


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sold on fee-bay!


----------

